Ask HN: When would you choose Electron and when would you go Native? - deadcoder0904
======
billconan
when I don't need too much ui customization and when I want the ui looks more
akin to the system default, I go native.

When the ui requires customization that is easy to create with html, and
performance and install footage isn't a constraint, I go with electron.

